# Sheamus is supposed to look intimidating?



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

I like it. Looks cool,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

Sheamus does have a distinctive look right now.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

I liked the way he looked as well.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

Im alright with the hair, the braided beard looks kind of odd though. Id say keep the hair but loose the braids, I am sooo glad he is a heel though


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

He looks like someone with a mental disability who's out on day release


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

I thought he looked hilarious. Can't take it seriously, its too ridiculous to me.


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

As mentioned in another thread, I think it's better than his previous look. Certainly suits him being a heel too. But yeah, looks fine to me and if it provokes a reaction from the crowd, then thats a good thing from WWE's point of view.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

SHEAMUS! SHEAMUS! SHEAMUS! 

Meanwhile, no one noticed Ziggler's rat tail is gone. Sheamus taking bullets for all the messed up hairdoos. :lmao


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

Well he didn't look exactly normal before. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

He looks like Wez from Mad Max 2.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

I hate Sheamus with a passion, but I like the new look. He's working on the early stages of a Blackbeard beard.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Brodus Clay said:


> Couldn't stop laughing at how stupid he looks, worst of all probably he thought he looked badass xD


It probably would have went well in 1992.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

Damn worst night for the return of Mohawk fella, Brock just got even more badass, Sheamus it's a fucking clown compared.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Brodus Clay said:


> Couldn't stop laughing at how stupid he looks, worst of all probably he thought he looked badass xD


He probably looks better than you. Moron.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

He looks fantastic, i love heel Sheamus.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

He looked weird before, but now he just looks ridiculous.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



The_It_Factor said:


> He looked weird before, but now he just looks ridiculous.


White skin, red beard = looks weird.


What warped dimension do you live in?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

Looks great.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

The second I saw him, I felt my face contort to an expression I didn't know existed. Never seen something so pitiful.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Watertaco said:


> He probably looks better than you. Moron.


Come on relax Watertaco why are you so mad?, you plan to get the same haircut like him? xD


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

First thing that came to mind was "Droz".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

That hairstyle has never been cool....ever.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

He just looked incredibly awkward. You can tell he likes being a heel more than a face, but they made him look like a jamoke.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

Is it me or does Sheamus look kind of fat? He looks bloated now.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

He looks as if Shirley Manson and Cpt Jack Sparrow had a child.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

YOU LOOK STUPID! clap clap clapclapclap :HA


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Brodus Clay said:


> Come on relax Watertaco why are you so mad?, you plan to get the same haircut like him? xD


Just find it funny that you don't find Wyatt ridiculous looking.


Bray Wyatt looks like a homeless pizza delivery man, but since the IWC hates Sheamus, might as well hate ANY sort of change about him.

The intellectual dishonesty is pathetic here.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

It will take a while to get used to but it's a good way to draw heel heat


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

Before he was the Ginger Cena Spice & now, now he looks like Ronald McDonald fucked Mad Max and this is what they got.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*










+






=


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supposed to look intimidating?*










:duck


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supposed to look intimidating?*

Imagine needing to get a ridiculous haircut to get heat...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Watertaco said:


> White skin, red beard = looks weird.
> 
> 
> What warped dimension do you live in?


I can't believe I'm actually acknowledging this statement.... But you do realize that I wasn't talking about the color of his hair, right? Not every ginger spikes their hair and has a heinous, absurdly shaven beard.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supposed to look intimidating?*

I rather have him looking & acting like this than how he looked & acted all these previous years.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



kakashi101 said:


> Is it me or does Sheamus look kind of fat? He looks bloated now.


Steroid abusers get that look when they get older.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Watertaco said:


> Just find it funny that you don't find Wyatt ridiculous looking.
> 
> 
> Bray Wyatt looks like a homeless pizza delivery man, but since the IWC hates Sheamus, might as well hate ANY sort of change about him.
> ...


I made a thread about him looking like a fatass neck beard who only cuts dungeons and dragons promos a couple of months ago, but to be honest the last promo before facing Taker was cool.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supposed to look intimidating?*

:clap OP He is a heel and thats the point,now whats the best insulting chant you can come up with


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supposed to look intimidating?*

the crowd chanting you look stupid was awesome :booklel


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Slider575 said:


> Im alright with the hair, the braided beard looks kind of odd though. Id say keep the hair but loose the braids, I am sooo glad he is a heel though


i think he is playing the celtic warrior thing. i think in the coming weeks the commentators will sell/explain it more.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supposed to look intimidating?*



ItsMyWorldDammit said:


> :clap OP He is a heel and thats the point,now whats the best insulting chant you can come up with


Since when heel's work it's to make me laugh at them for getting ridiculous haircuts and failed beards?, they are supposed to make me hate them, you got all wrong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Sheamus it's supposed to look intimidating?*

Irish Mr T Fools


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I missed it. What was different about him?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed it. What was different about him?


Braided beard, has a mohawk.

Of course, the IWC hates it. Then again, their idol is a decrepit hobo goat-faced man, so who really cares what they think?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I think he looks awesome, tbh.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

It is part of Vinces regression into childhood - he is thinking its 1981 again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

When you look that dumb I think you have to be heel.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Solid heel look. I would personally never rock it, but I can live with it on a guy who is supposed to be some monster heel Irishman.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Braylyt said:


> I like it. Looks cool,


I agree. I'm glad he didn't come back looking the same as he did when he was a face. Everybody should change it up a bit when they go from face to heel.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

silverspirit2001 said:


> It is part of Vinces regression into childhood - he is thinking its 1981 again.


This post quite literally makes no sense.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

It was different and unexpected. But I liked it :draper2


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Well he looks more insane. Which helps when you're a heel.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He looks like a complete goofball but I kind of like it. Like it more than what he used to look like, at least.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



kakashi101 said:


> Is it me or does Sheamus look kind of fat? He looks bloated now.


He's looked like that for a while now.

Which has always made me crack up when they said he was a gym partner with HHH. Cause Hunter has always been ripped as Hell. Just look at when he attacked Bryan last year before Mania and he ripped his shirt. While it's never been the case with Sheamus and along the way he's looked more bloated year after year.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nah man fuck it, he looks pretty badass. Better this than the boring looking babyface Sheamus. He's crazy as a heel, very excited to see him now.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i'm into it


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Crowd got it right. He looked fucking stupid.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Fella should have stayed away if that is his best look.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure if he was turning into Lobster Head finally, or if he was paying homage to Drew Gooden, The Techno Viking, and The Red Rooster all at once. 

Sheamus' new look was the most embarrassing thing about RAW tonight, even worse than how Sting got treated in that Post-RAW segment. Fuck this shitty company.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I taught it was the return of the red rooster.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Someone hear said he's the new TechnoViking, and I completely agree.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



TNA is Here said:


> He's looked like that for a while now.
> 
> Which has always made me crack up when they said he was a gym partner with HHH. Cause Hunter has always been ripped as Hell. Just look at when he attacked Bryan last year before Mania and he ripped his shirt. While it's never been the case with Sheamus and along the way he's looked more bloated year after year.


Sheamus would stomp Bryan's face in legit fight, regardless of how bloated Sheamus looks.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It was funny cause they waited until after his heel turn to start chanting it :lmao


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol I love this Sheamus mark slapping down all the negative posts. A true mark right there.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Ryan193 said:


> He looks like someone with a mental disability who's out on day release



They're usually heels so he's got the right idea.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I mean I was just hoping he'd inherit Kevin Nash quads so we can see him sidelined indefinitely, but this new comedic gimmick is great. I hope the 'you look stupid chants' ensue.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Dell said:


> Lol I love this Sheamus mark slapping down all the negative posts. A true mark right there.


I'm fighting the good fight.

Come at me, IWC. I can take anything you can dish at me.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah he looks "stupid" and i'm sure you'd be laughing at a him in real life.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

heel_turn said:


> I mean I was just hoping he'd inherit Kevin Nash quads so we can see him sidelined indefinitely, but this is their new comedic gimmick. I hope the 'you look stupid chants' ensue.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

He needed a change he's had that same surfer Sting Hair and handlebar beard since his debut. Its about time he changed it up. I actually like it, it makes him look kinda crazy and it suits his new heel character.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I've always hated Sheamus, and when I saw him come out, I didn't hate him, I felt sorry and embarrassed for the fucker. 


He still sucks tho.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

They should trim the mohawk a bit. The braided beard was different, so that could work in time. It should work as a real heel look.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Celtic Cockatoo ladies and gents.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

His new look is awesome.. As I stated in the RAW thread. To me, he looked like a geek before this new look. I for real dig it. And he's heel again.. Bonus points.


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm fine with the new look. He definitely needed to change it up coming back. Maybe people just need time to adjust to this change. After all, I haven't seen any complaints about Seth Rollins' X-Men reject outfit lately.


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

Looking like a jacked up, diesel meth-head.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well hell, he stands out in a crowd, that's for sure!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mohawk? Tribal, alternative-inspired beard? All-black attire?

Only a matter of time until they pull the trigger on the plan of calling up Becky Lynch so they can form a Celtic punk rock duo, damn it!

:vince5


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

so I guess he was in the same creative meeting with the accession. they got the shoulder pads and make up...AND HE GOT THIS 










mustn't have a mirror


----------



## 8inchpython (Mar 31, 2015)

he looked so retarded


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Mohawk? Tribal beard? All-black attire?
> 
> Only a matter of time until they pull the trigger on the plan of calling up Becky Lynch so they can form a Celtic punk rock duo, damn it!
> 
> :vince5


Nah, Vince will call Becky up and make them Riverdancers.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

He looks like the type of guy hiding a meth lab in his basement.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SystemFailure said:


> Nah, Vince will call Becky up and make them Riverdancers.


But Becky already did the river dance gimmick already soon after she debuted in NXT. :I


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> But Becky already did the river dance gimmick already soon after she debuted in NXT. :I


Yeah, but I wouldn't be surprised if Vince were upset that it got dropped after one match.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

He looked stupid and I like it.


----------



## yupiii (Aug 19, 2014)

Lets see 6ft 2 (or whatever his real height is) 250 pound guy with pale skin, red hair and that beard and haircut is not intimidating or scary to you?
Ok...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

He looks badass and not like a homosexual adult entertainment actor.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Sheamus does have a *distinctive* look right now.



Program your auto-correct to change distinctive to *defective*. :bush.

Also, what do you mean by "now"? hillip2


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

He should run with the new look. Although I'd cut the mo-hawk down in length.

"I'm back" - He ain't Jordan.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

The op seems to have an obsession with hating Sheamus. It is quite comical and sad at the same time.

Sheamus' look - I was going wtf has he done but it does look pretty badass not too sure about the beard though. Fair play to him for having the balls to do it, he probably thought he would get some sort of reaction like that.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

he should shave his head, he can look like ragnar from vikings


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*

When you see him on NXT he looks MUCH smaller, but I suppose Big Cass is just really big.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

He's a clown. Looks and wrestles like one.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I just saw it, that hair is ridiculous. Don't mind the braided beard though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think he looks bad ass and so did everyone I talked to about it tonight who was there live also thought he looked good. Hopefully this is the reboot he needs. 

Fantasy booking time, hopefully he'll align with Barrett in the long term and not just this week on Smackdown. We've been crying out for an all UK & Ireland stable for a while. Add Neville to the mix and we may be onto a winner


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I actually think it's an improvement. Before he looked like a dork that was trying too hard. Now he actually does look more like an insane badass.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

looks like a gay irish rooster. 


:HA


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a shameful thing you're selling meth!
You have a Mohawk and braided beard!
You sell your meth to kids with some kind pride!

Too many limes Too many limes


----------



## AG. (Jul 29, 2013)

I enjoy this Sheamus haha :lmao

Simply bc his character has some life haha.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You may not like the look, but at least he is back as a heel and not that cringe worthy face he was.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Was that some kind of mohawk he had?

And his beard looked pretty strange.


He looked kind of silly instead of intimidating.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

He looks bad ass, reminds me of the Dwarfs from Warhammer


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I prefer Fruit Loop looking Sheamus; this new look is just ugly.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

He looks like he came straight from a fetish gay bar.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank fuck he's a heel again, i could not stand him as a baby face.

I thought he looked bad ass, he reminded me a bit of Ragnar from Vikings.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Considering his character as a face was "big fella with red hair who kicks people in the face" I'm happy he's a heel again. Kinda laughed when I saw him at first but it makes him stand out from all the other wrestlers. Chances are it'll be gone soon since it makes him look different.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sheamus is alot better as heel  he can have a freaking 90's mullet for all i care


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It's so retarded it actually looks good. I instantly became a fan again, especially with the heel turn.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

I like it


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

He looks fucking ridiculous and needs to stop screaming fella as a heel!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I thought it was a good look. Its more badass than his previous look.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually quite liked the look...who doesn't love beard braids?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I thought it was hilarious though that the smark crowd was chanting "you look stupid". Seriously who were the other two guys in the ring? Daniel Bryan who looks like a hobo, and Dolph Ziggler who is a grown man with long bleach blonde hair.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Pro wrasse in has always tried to stay with pop culture. Vikings is big business and maybe Sheamus is trying to channel the hit show.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

He looks great. I'm definitely getting the Celtic Warrior vibe. 

I still think he'd look much better with long hair and the beard.


----------



## sektor (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Funaki7 said:


> When you see him on NXT he looks MUCH smaller, but I suppose Big Cass is just really big.


That's exactly what I thought when I saw him. Pale, big, ginger version of Enzo.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

For me, bald + beard was the way to go, but Rowan has that locked down I guess.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

it actually looks pretty badass now


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> I thought it was hilarious though that the smark crowd was chanting "you look stupid". Seriously who were the other two guys in the ring? Daniel Bryan who looks like a hobo, and Dolph Ziggler who is a grown man with long bleach blonde hair.


Nothing wrong with the way Bryan looks and it's getting annoying seeing people act as if there is. Humans weren't born with scissors. Long hair and facial hair is the natural way for a man to look. Society is what made the fake rule opposing this.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Nothing wrong with the way Bryan looks and it's getting annoying seeing people act as if there is. Humans weren't born with scissors. Long hair and facial hair is the natural way for a man to look. Society is what made the fake rule opposing this.


I'm just saying with a crowd mocking Sheamus for his haircut, its hilarious that they all mark for a little hobo. Are you this defensive about people mocking Sheamus's look?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Its better than the old look. 

He's looks like a prick and is a heel, so its Ok.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's wacky. I like it. If the crowd are chanting that he looks stupid, that's a good thing to be honest. He's a heel. People aren't meant to like him.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Something different I guess.

Found it funny though.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> I'm just saying with a crowd mocking Sheamus for his haircut, its hilarious that they all mark for a little hobo. Are you this defensive about people mocking Sheamus's look?


I posted on the prior page before replying to you that I like the new look for Sheamus. 

Regardless downplaying Bryans look to point out the crowds supposed hypocrisy doesn't work here. Bryan is what happens when a man doesnt shave or cut his hair. It's how a man naturally looks. You can say he looks like a hobo but he simply looks like a man to me.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

I think he looks better than he did. Ultimately, he's still Sheamus, so I couldn't care less.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

He looks like an extra from Pirates of the Caribbean.

At least it's something different though, fella.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

I didn't mind it, better than the cartoon character red head we've seen for years and years


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

BadTouch said:


> I think he looks better than he did. Ultimately, he's still Sheamus, so I couldn't care less.


Couldn't agree with you more. Slightly new look, same old Sheamus. Oh wait, another heel turn...............


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't like the hair. If someone slams him or does a move to him, his hair may get in his way. He should just go bald, or grow his old hair back. The beard is whatever.

I don't even dislike Sheamus, but I don't believe he's going to get over, especially looking like this. He kind of bores me to be honest. He needs to do something interesting, and fast.

Maybe they should create a stable with Sheamus and Bad News Barrett. That could be interesting. It would help both of them I feel. Sheamus could even be leader (if they're not billed as equals).


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If he acts like Vaas from FC3 it'll be glorious


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

He looks like a giant chicken.

Yup, a massive white cock.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

He's turned heel, so he has a different look.

Sick of smarky fucks moaning for years about him turning heel, then when he does, just making jokes about his look. You got what you wanted, so take it.

Also, he looks like a total bad ass.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sheamus has always looked kinda silly.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait to return and the crowd sees how badass I look! :sheamus




"YOU LOOK STUPID!" 

clap clap clap clap clap

"YOU LOOK STUPID!"


*returns backstage*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I like it, he stands out and it's actually better than before.

Glad they turned him heel from the start, he's so much better as a heel.


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

The YOU LOOK STUPID chants were fantastic......

I knew it was coming, but Sheamus returning to feud with DB makes me think DB drops the belt pretty quickly....So much for "elevating the titles"


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

It looks like his excessive consumption of limes has finally caught up with him. 

:sheamus


----------



## TheBeatDownClan (Mar 27, 2015)

Brodus Clay said:


> Couldn't stop laughing at how stupid he looks, worst of all probably he thought he looked badass xD


I like it because he took a chance and did something different. He could have played it safe and came back like he left. But that wouldn't have gotten the attention or reaction it did. It added to the effect of his return and the change in character. Like it or love it doesn't matter. You laughed and got some entertainment out of it. That is the bottom line.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> I posted on the prior page before replying to you that I like the new look for Sheamus.
> 
> Regardless downplaying Bryans look to point out the crowds supposed hypocrisy doesn't work here. Bryan is what happens when a man doesnt shave or cut his hair. It's how a man naturally looks. You can say he looks like a hobo but he simply looks like a man to me.


So guys who shave or get a haircut aren't real men? Dont have to be a caveman to be a man.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

The hair is ok I guess but the beard is :fpalm. 

It looks like he has dingleberries hanging from his face.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> So guys who shave or get a haircut aren't real men? Dont have to be a caveman to be a man.


It's true though. There's only two types of people with out beards. Kids and women.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

He's as intimidating as a jar of mayo can be.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Sheamus looking like a gay techno viking :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I like it :toomanykobes

It makes him look almost insane and helps shed the image of his goofy cartoon babyface character. I think he looks legit scary, insane and mean and I love it. This is the Sheamus I actually like.

I'm just relieved he finally turned heel, it's only about 2 years overdue.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Ryan193 said:


> He looks like someone with a mental disability who's out on day release


Pretty much.

I like it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

When wrestlers do ridiculous things with their hair or wrestling I can only admire them, they have to live their day to day lives looking like that. Harper deserves respect for this, people who don't know who he is will think he's a tramp.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked it :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sheamus looks like an extra from Mad Max: Fury Road. Wait, perhaps while he was off "injured" he was secretly shooting the movie :wee-bey


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Sheamus was one of the guys I hated the most but now with his return as a blackbeard-esque heel, I love it!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> He's turned heel, so he has a different look.
> 
> Sick of smarky fucks moaning for years about him turning heel, then when he does, just making jokes about his look. You got what you wanted, so take it.
> 
> Also, he looks like a total bad ass.


You have to understand. They _never_ liked Sheamus, and they never will. He's apparently a "Triple H guy." 

And we all know that Trips is the bane of IWC cretins everywhere.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Boots To Chests said:


> He's as intimidating as a jar of mayo can be.


Is that really your best? Pathetic.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

The One Man Gang said:


> Can't wait to return and the crowd sees how badass I look! :sheamus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your stupidity is incomprehensible.

They popped for him when he came out, and only started to boo AFTER he kicked Bryan and Ziggler's faces in. As they should. Since he's a heel.


Come on. You have to try harder than this. I know you can't formulate actual thought resembling a human's but at least try.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

New Red Rooster? Foghorn Leghorn chants incoming?

I like the attempt though - just needs a much shorter mohawk (like a half an inch or so high) and a longer beard.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

He's a heel now, if you think his haircut is stupid then that's good, remember Jericho's girly hair?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

He looks like a moron, completely ridiculous look.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Harper deserves respect for this, people who don't know who he is will think he's a tramp.


Or he simply looks like someone who doesn't shave or cut their hair...

Which is completely normal.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Watertaco said:


> Your stupidity is incomprehensible.
> 
> They popped for him when he came out, and only started to boo AFTER he kicked Bryan and Ziggler's faces in. As they should. Since he's a heel.
> 
> ...


Why are you on Sheamus's dick so bad? Why do act so aggressively towards people who say negative shit about him? Pipe down lol.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The crowd's chants were awesome. His mohawk really looks good. The beard not so, but if he combined his new hair with his old beard that would look really badass.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

He is one of the most unique looking guys on the roster, that is a good thing, not a bad thing. His beard did look kinda weird but i'm a fan of the look now, he looks crazy.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He's meant to look like a Celtic Warrior of old, it suits him, then again I'm into lord of the rings and other fantasy like stuff so I'm used to it.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I know he's a heel now, but who does Sheamus support: the Empire or the Stormcloaks?


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a good heel look.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

He looks fucking deranged, I think that's the point. Let's be serious, if you see a guy who looks like Brock Lesnar, Kane, The Big Show et al walking down the street you're not really going to be that wary of them, you'll just think they're a big guy. Some mad cunt with an insane mohawk and ridiculous beard and it's a different story.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

TheResurrection said:


> He looks fucking deranged, I think that's the point. Let's be serious, if you see a guy who looks like* Brock Lesnar, Kane, The Big Show* et al walking down the street you're not really going to be that wary of them, you'll just think they're a big guy. Some mad cunt with an insane mohawk and ridiculous beard and it's a different story.


You wouldn't be wary of someone that looks like those three mofos!?!? I would be intimidated by them, well for me it's different if I see someone that sport Sheamus mohawk and beard I would laugh and if hes actually Sheamus I would still do it, I'm not intimidated by someone that got owned by Yoshi Tatsu and Sin Cara.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Dye the hair pitch black. Trim the Mohawk down about 12 inches. The hair for the look is way too long and looks silly. However, I like the black tights. Fuck those fans last night. Sheamus deserves more respect than that.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

I liked it, now he actually looks like a celtic warrior...


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Literally couldn't care any less about his return and why should we?

Weeks and weeks of hype

Comes back, kills Bryan and Ziggler and then with a goofy looking face.

"HUH HUH I'M BACK!" drops mic.

One of the most underwhelming returns I've ever seen :lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> Literally couldn't care any less about his return and why should we?
> 
> Weeks and weeks of hype
> 
> ...


I get where you are coming from. No vignettes, or anything to hint at a fresh back story for him. However, he is one of the best workers in the company. Not to mention he isn't awful on the mic. His entrance is better than most on the roster, and it's good. He is a monster of a man, pale skin, looks the part totally. The blind hate for this guy is simply without merit. People are still pissed to know that he was forced down everyone's gullet over six years ago. Get over it!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mohawk looks fine but the braided beard looks like shit.


----------



## BlueRain88 (Mar 31, 2015)

He looks 'okay' at the moment imo. If he trimmed the mohawk to maybe half the length and let the beard grow he'll look badass.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

WTF has Sheamus done to his hair? he looks ridiculous was that Vince's idea?


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> You wouldn't be wary of someone that looks like those three mofos!?!? I would be intimidated by them, well for me it's different if I see someone that sport Sheamus mohawk and beard I would laugh and if hes actually Sheamus I would still do it, I'm not intimidated by someone that got owned by Yoshi Tatsu and Sin Cara.


Don't get me wrong, if they looked at me funny I'd probably shit it, but if they were just walking down the street getting on with their business I'd just think they were body builders or something. If I say Sheamus I'd think dangerous maniac who might attack me.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I like the new look but the "YOU LOOK STUPID" chants were funny as hell.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I like it. Sheamus badly needed a change and now that he is FINALLY going back to being a heel again (which he is best at) Sheamus may be tolerable again. I'd be all for Barrett and Sheamus teaming up also. Add more depth to the tag team division if they had to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd completely owned him with the "you look stupid" chants.

It's a wrap.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm gutted that this twat is back, it's been depressing me all day.


----------



## HardcoreGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

The look is perfect, viking style!


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

Instead of spiking the hair up into a mohawk he should comb it over to one side. It would make him look like a complete savage


----------



## WWE's The Holy Six (Mar 30, 2015)

Yikes! That's like...not good AT ALL!


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

What is definitely intimidating about Sheamus is that he is so insanely ugly that I literally had to skip the rest of the segment after he showed up.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

He might want to work on his look a little bit, but it's definitely a decent place to start for a bully scumbag heel. A shorter mohawk and a beard without the braids could work.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Big Dog said:


> He's meant to look like a Celtic Warrior of old, it suits him, then again I'm into lord of the rings and other fantasy like stuff so I'm used to it.


Thanks dude, I like it but couldn't think of a justification for it, that'll do nicely.

It works for Sheamus, he's carrying himself in a mean, intense manner so he pulls it off. I hope the "You look stupid" chants don't stick though, he might find himself as a comedy character if that keeps up. I appreciate the effort in changing things up and not being the same old Sheamus though.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Something less excessive could work:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Watertaco said:


> Sheamus would stomp Bryan's face in legit fight, regardless of how bloated Sheamus looks.


And Big Show would beat Ray Mysterio. News at eleven.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

As I said before,

It's a shameful thing, _rooster head._


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

He looks like an overgrown teenager going through some kind of phase.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol, embarrassing. Gonna laugh every time he is on TV.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

blackholeson said:


> I get where you are coming from. No vignettes, or anything to hint at a fresh back story for him. However, he is one of the best workers in the company. Not to mention he isn't awful on the mic. His entrance is better than most on the roster, and it's good. He is a monster of a man, pale skin, looks the part totally. The blind hate for this guy is simply without merit. People are still pissed to know that he was forced down everyone's gullet over six years ago. Get over it!


It's not blind hate, he's utterly insipid. He's not a great worker by any stretch of the imagination, he gets gassed way to easily, he has never held a character together enough for anyone to give a fuck about him, he's boring as hell on the mic and now looks even more ridiculous than he did before and that is his single crowning achievement.

I personally give absolutely no fucks for the guy and was quite glad he had gone, I'd even forgotten about him until people started talking about him as a possible surprise Andre battle royal entrant. His return simply rolled eyes to a chorus of sighs.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I dunno I thought he looked pretty dope.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I like the way he looks, looks less like a generic wrestler in trunks, before he was just like Randy Orton but happened to be Irish, now he looks like someone with character.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

He's supposed to look interesting. This thread shows that he does.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

CJ said:


> Mohawk looks fine but the braided beard looks like shit.


This entire thread is just opposite opinions galore. I think the braided beard looks amazing while the mohawk...not so much.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He looks stupid...but it gets him heat and gives the fans something to poke at, so I'll go with it. 

I'll take anything over him being that awful babyface that he was.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

I would be intimidated if I met somebody who looked like that in a dark alley, because they would probably rape me in my bumhole.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He looks like someone we all would hate.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

intimidating because his skin is so white. "I am allowed to say that because i have the same uncoloured skin


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm definitely alright with him turning heel, but what in the fucking fuck happened to his head? I _might_ be a little more accepting if it weren't for the dreads or whatever he's got goin on with the beard.

Just please stop saying fella. Like, please?


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

The hair is one thing, but those bits in his beard just look so bloody stupid.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm glad he changed his look. It was obvious he was gonna turn heel though, he fucking looks like a heel with that beard and hairstyle. lol I'd like t him get a new theme song as well.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

He's supposed to look different, which he does.

He's supposed to generate heat, which it did.

Just because the dumbass smarky post Raw crowd said he looked stupid, doesn't make it so.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

^ And yet he does.

He looks incredibly stupid but I kind of like it. His new look still manages to look a lot better than his old look, and at least he stands out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He looks stupid for sure but at least he played along with the crowd.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

He's a Celtic Warrior, and the beard thing looks amazing. I'm ok with the mohawk. Now he needs the crossos and the cloak at his entrance.


----------



## Loading.... (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus actually looked surprisingly similar to some bloke I'd see working at a butchers by me...


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

The beard is actually pretty cool, but he needs to lose the mohawk. If he had some cool Celtic war paint on his face, that would really make him stand out. But as it is, the mohawk is waaay too distracting.

But yes, I'm on board with the beard, and Sheamus in general. Just because he was pushed too hard early on does nothing to diminish the fact that he's a damn solid talent.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I mean I get it and and all...the beard works, but the mohawk...at least trim it a little shorter. 

His new theme and entrance that debuted on SD though are top notch. His theme should have been along those lines since the beginning.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Think he'd look more intimidating bald but with the beard myself.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

The mohawk sucks. His new look is generic as hell like someone you would create on CAW.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

No he's meant to be a heel he's not meant to be someone you look at and like. His look obviously annoys you so it looks like its working.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Sheamus more than most but yeah that's not his best look.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sheamus may look silly, but....*

Granted, I feel he looks like the product of a disgusting mating between old wrestler The Missing Link, and beaker of the Muppets. However, Sheamus is doing what we've said he should do for a while now, Heeling it up.

Looks aren't everything. I see a bias towards looks even in video games. Some people won't play great games because they look old. Me, I value gameplay far above graphics. Yes, I'm a video game junkie.

Sheamus is performing as a heel bully, which fits him to a tee. Hell, he was bullying as a face. With that in mind, let's give him a chance and ignore how he looks, ok? 

If he does a good job of making us hate him, let's give the devil his due. Good heels are hard to find.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

*Sheamus with that Vanilla Midget rant was hilarious :ti*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

His looks is awesome to me, tbh. :draper2

And he was a great heel for a few years before he became Irish Cena. I have faith he'll do well as a heel because he's done it before with easy.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

He won me over when he picked up Bryan's gushing bloody face and wiped it on him then dropped Bryan with a thud and wore Bryan's blood as a fucking trophy and he bragged on twitter about it 

More hardcore = I watch more


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

I love Sheamus. He looks badass & is criminally underrated in the ring. One of my fave guys to watch.


----------



## AAXL98 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

LOL no, he is pretty badass


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



NastyYaffa said:


> I love Sheamus. He looks badass & is criminally underrated in the ring. One of my fave guys to watch.





:surprise:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Sheamus with that Vanilla Midget rant was hilarious :ti*


This. You can tell Vince wrote that promo (probably in his own semen because jacked Irish guys damn it! :vince5).

However, it was still fun and a great way to help get 1-800-FELLA some serious heat after he was a face for so long. His new theme is also awesome. :mark: R.I.P. in peace Lobster Head. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



Alchemind said:


> :surprise:


Why are you surprised?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

I really liked the way he handled the heat. Personally, I don't like his new theme, I'd rather they use the one he used in IWW. For those of you unfamiliar with the Irish indie scene here it is.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

The look's growing on me but the Black Sails-esque music is boss as fuck. Sounds like they used a hurdy gurdy for it. He actually did alright in the promo too considering he's usually god awful.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

His new look looks pretty kick ass to be honest.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

I honestly like his look in somehow he looks as the guy I would expect kicking some asses in a bikers bar. 

Not to mention the consistency/diversity gimmick matches he can have in titanic matches with guys like Henry/Show or more tactical/grappling like Bryan, which also reminds me the good chemistry both have in the ring. I think the guy is pretty much complete. He was becoming a bit stale but you can only blame the atrociuos booking for that.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

Sheamus completely suits being a Heel and his new look really adds to it; glad to see he's feuding Bryan again as hoping it'll overwrite that abysmal WM 18secs win and have Bryan gain revenge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



NastyYaffa said:


> I love Sheamus. He looks badass & is criminally underrated in the ring. One of my fave guys to watch.


I pretty much agree with this. He is damn good in the ring and he and Bryan's Extreme Rules 2012 2/3 falls was epic! :mark: I did grow extremely tired with his face character, so this is a welcome change!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

Sheamus is still boring to me. and he looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

I think Sheamus looks like the lost Wyatt brother. 
Good heels are hard to find, true, but what's even harder to find is heels that don't draw go-away-heat. WWE has awfully few of those. People want guys like Kane, Big Show, Sheamus just to go away.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



Pronoss said:


> He won me over when he picked up Bryan's gushing bloody face and wiped it on him then dropped Bryan with a thud and wore Bryan's blood as a fucking trophy and he bragged on twitter about it
> 
> More hardcore = I watch more


Yeah well...

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/big-backstage-heat-sheamus-already-daniel-bryan/

Sheamus has a rep for being stiff and reckless with people, so does Rybak


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



Rugrat said:


> I really liked the way he handled the heat. Personally, I don't like his new theme, I'd rather they use the one he used in IWW. For those of you unfamiliar with the Irish indie scene here it is. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHk8vf5M_h8


I can't deal with the cheesy lightning and Sheamus fade ins but that song is hype! I'd mark for this guy at least to hear this as opposed to sleeping when he comes out. Just have it be the horns for a few seconds then go right into the hook. Have him come out like a maniac.

SOS has a ton of marketing potential as well compared to just Sheamus.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

He actually looked kind of slow to me. He isn't moving like he was a few years ago.

Still has potential for more success though, but he gotta tweak his look. He looks too weird and unnatural. Maybe take out the beads in his beard and minimize his mohawk a little bit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

I'm just afraid that those casuals and the "you look stupid" chants are going to belittle his heel status. 

He does look like the result of a mating between Johnny Rotten of the Sex Pistols and Yosemite Sam...









I am Anarchy! I am the Antichrist!








Rackin' Frackin' Nilla Midgets!


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

Sheamus is pretty badass right now. What's that phrase? "Ruthless Aggression". He's got it. I just want some more depth or interest in his character and hell, I'd be a real Sheamus fan. Rooting for him to continue making progress in the right direction. 

PS: I think he looks cool. Honestly, this is one of those "haters gonna hate" things as far as his look goes. Realize I sound like Roman with that but it's true it's true.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*

Great White Cunt


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> *He actually looked kind of slow to me. *He isn't moving like he was a few years ago.
> 
> Still has potential for more success though, but he gotta tweak his look. He looks too weird and unnatural. Maybe take out the beads in his beard and minimize his mohawk a little bit.


You live in an alternate reality then.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Sheamus is still boring to me. and he looks absolutely ridiculous.




Different folks for different strokes as they say. But to me, I was never interested in him, heel or face. I do think he is better as a heel, but he is just not for me. Like everyone he has a niche though. And he is someone with size who can move.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> Different folks for different strokes as they say. But to me, I was never interested in him, heel or face. I do think he is better as a heel, but he is just not for me. Like everyone he has a niche though. And he is someone with size who can move.


Sheamus is definitely a good wrestler who can give you a decent match any day of the week, but I have always found him quite uninteresting and bland no matter what role he plays; I will however agree with you in saying that he is a much better heel.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think his new music makes him more intimidating.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Sheamus is definitely a good wrestler who can give you a decent match any day of the week, but I have always found him quite uninteresting and bland no matter what role he plays; I will however agree with you in saying that he is a much better heel.



It's the face - he just looks legitimately threatening that way. When he smiles it just makes me want to :lol


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> I think his new music makes him more intimidating.


It's amazing he can change but a certain someone can have the same stale song for decades. >


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

His beard looks like Miley Cyrus' hair!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Well let's say I'm glad for Sheamus he has money and status. Otherwise he wouldn't be getting laid. Ugliest guy in the WWE by far right now.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus may look silly, but....*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Sheamus is still boring to me. and he looks absolutely ridiculous.


I am not a fan either, I wish he kept his old look but just turned Heel.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Slider575 said:


> Im alright with the hair, the braided beard looks kind of odd though. Id say keep the hair but loose the braids, I am sooo glad he is a heel though


I thought the opposite. The braided beard makes him look like a viking or something. The hair just looks ridiculous.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Loudness said:


> Well let's say I'm glad for Sheamus he has money and status. Otherwise he wouldn't be getting laid. Ugliest guy in the WWE by far right now.


I think he looks better now than he did with his Bart Simpson hair and that beard he had for years. He sure picks some weird hair styles though, even if I do like his new look as it makes him look like someone released from a lunatic asylum.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

The braided beard is okay, brings out the Celtic feel.

But the hair... :maury :maury :maury

I'd love to see him go full Celtic warrior by growing his hair out and leaving it messy. I feel like I'd take him a bit more seriously if his hair went down instead of up.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

This is what they're trying to turn him into, Gotrek Gurnisson from Warhammer. He needs to grow his beard a LOT first though.

Next time he's on a show, the chant needs to start WE WANT FELIX!!!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Ahem ..

Its shameful thing you Mohawk head 

Your supposed to look like a bad guy but I ain't even scared!

And you braided your beard with some kind of pride!

Too many limes Too many limes.

Oooh oooh


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

The typical knee-jerk reaction of the Wrestling forum just like so many people saying that WM31 was the "greatest of all time" or some new entrance theme sucks. His look is unique and that's a good thing.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*sheamus new look*










From the front it even sucks more. what he has done with his facial hair is a joke. when i saw it felt like: well i am not a sheamus fan but this will make me finally hate him more then his booking will do.

I think this is the worst look i have ever seen. sheamus old look was the best you can get out of him in my mind now.

Since sheamus return dudes like new day and usos start to look quiet ok


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: sheamus new look*

He has a unique look you know. Hopefully he uses this opportunity well.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: sheamus new look*

There's already a thread about this, it's different and it grows on you - I think it fits a heel persona better too, complain complain complain


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: sheamus new look*

Nothing against you, but I think the fact you hate how he looks this much shows that the appearance change was actually a good idea for Sheamus turning heel.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: sheamus new look*

I'm a Sheamus fan and I think the look sucks big balls.
It'll get him heat though so that's good.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: sheamus new look*



Dr. Middy said:


> Nothing against you, but I think the fact you hate how he looks this much shows that the appearance change was actually a good idea for Sheamus turning heel.


i skip parts of the show. i am european so i do not use to watch live. i think you do not mean that reaction.

i just meant he looks like fake tough cheap shit. chris anderson nba stuff.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: sheamus new look*



luckyfri said:


> i skip parts of the show. i am european so i do not use to watch live. i think you do not mean that reaction.


Not exactly. I was more going for the idea that people will think he looks like a douche and boo him, which helps him get heat. 

If you wanna skip his promos and such, sure, but I'd stick around for when he wrestles, because he has always been a great worker in the ring.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: sheamus new look*



Dr. Middy said:


> Not exactly. I was more going for the idea that people will think he looks like a douche and boo him, which helps him get heat.
> 
> If you wanna skip his promos and such, sure, but I'd stick around for when he wrestles, because he has always been a great worker in the ring.


but the douche does not make sense to me at all, because i think he will be booked strong as hell. 
that will produce more pissed off fans than heat in my view.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: sheamus new look*



luckyfri said:


> but the douche does not make sense to me at all, because i think he will be booked strong as hell.
> that will produce more pissed off fans than heat in my view.


I actually want him to be booked stronger because of the lack of top heels right now.

This is the reason Show and Kane are still in main events on Raw all the time. At least if Sheamus is given one of their spots, you have a guy who can actually put on good matches as one of Rollins' bodyguards. (fitting for Sheamus, who was a former bodyguard)


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: sheamus new look*



Dr. Middy said:


> I actually want him to be booked stronger because of the lack of top heels right now.
> 
> This is the reason Show and Kane are still in main events on Raw all the time. At least if Sheamus is given one of their spots, you have a guy who can actually put on good matches as one of Rollins' bodyguards. (fitting for Sheamus, who was a former bodyguard)


mkay - if he replaces show and kane people will like him for doing it.
i think the character earning threw that is a dead end. the authority third hand is just so annoying


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I was 100% in until they showed a close-up and I saw the beads. I'd rather just a bushy red beard (think Rowan but smaller) and maybe have a couple braids in that. Overall it's alright.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

The result of his hair is a painful procedure that involves vigorous masturbation for hair gel, and six balloons to get the VO5 static hair look.

:creepytrips


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm just happy I get to boo the bastard.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't mind it. Certainly prefer it to his old look.


----------



## ItsStillRealToMe (Apr 5, 2015)

I like it.

He needs a longer viking beard though. His whole orange juice and milk curdling together look was off putting before.
Let him steal the games Viking king look/gimmick and I might actually want to see him.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

The new look is fine. It's a bit goofy, but it's helping him get heat. What he looks like doesn't really matter to me though. I'm so happy he turned heel. Seeing Sheamus as a heel again reminds me of why I liked him so much his first heel run. This company is so damn stupid sometimes. Sheamus was clearly shit at playing a babyface, yet they forced it for years.

He's so much better in ring as a heel too. When you've seen one babyface Sheamus match, you've pretty much seen them all. It was the same tired lame formulaic shit, and it was boring as hell.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He will look real intimidating when squashes Bryan and takes his title.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Zayniac said:


> He will look real intimidating when squashes Bryan and takes his title.


If that happens AGAIN Sheamus will be ruined, regardless of being a heel this time. He'll get X-Pac heat the rest of his career. 

To top it off, that would probably be the final nail in the coffin for the Bryan fans that are only watching now because of him. It could easily be the breaking point where they just quit watching all together and move on.

So, with that in mind, the pessimist in me believes WWE will certainly do it, but the optimist really hopes they're not that stupid.


----------



## AJOutlaw (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't like his hair, but the braided beard redeems the overall look. It works.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Sheamus does have a distinctive look right now.


He does stand out in a crowd now, well more than the nuclear pale skin did. He has a little more of a warrior look with the beard braids, but people probably don't understand that since no one knows history anymore. a little exposition on it for the crowd at one point might have helped.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Hawkke said:


> He does stand out in a crowd now, well more than the nuclear pale skin did. He has a little more of a warrior look with the beard braids, but people probably don't understand that since no one knows history anymore. a little exposition on it at one point might have helped.


I'm pretty sure Sheamus knows Gaelic and he is well versed in the history of Ireland. He really does have a fierce look right now. He and Bryan can have an amazing feud.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm pretty sure Sheamus knows Gaelic and he is well versed in the history of Ireland. He really does have a fierce look right now. He and Bryan can have an amazing feud.


I don't mean he doesn't know, I meant for the crowds/internet fans who undoubtedly don't know. They apparently needed a little bit of exposition to figures it out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Hawkke said:


> I don't mean he doesn't know, I meant for the crowds/internet fans who undoubtedly don't know. They apparently needed a little bit of exposition to figures it out.


Yeah, I worded that poorly. You are right;people are fairly ignorant of that stuff.


----------



## Reignsupreme24/7 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Seamus new look = Droz*

i can hear the boss now .. "HES GONNA PUKE"


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Seamus new look = Droz*

:wee-bey

:tenay


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Seamus new look = Droz*

I guess we should keep him away from D-Lo Brown. Too soon?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Seamus new look = Droz*



Geeee said:


> I guess we should keep him away from D-Lo Brown. Too soon?


Are you referring to the pudgy guy in the singing christian value group ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Seamus new look = Droz*



oleanderson89 said:


> Are you referring to the pudgy guy in the singing christian value group ?


I dunno. Can Big E do a running power bomb? This could get interesting...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seamus new look = Droz*

Can't wait for him to start puking on his opponents. :ugh2

I wonder if he would get DQ'd from doing that? :hmm:


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Sheamus it's supossed to look intimidating?*



Watertaco said:


> Sheamus would stomp Bryan's face in legit fight, regardless of how bloated Sheamus looks.


:eyeroll ya Sheamus is so tough that he got legit beaten up by Yoshi and Sin Cara in a fight.


----------



## Decboyes9 (Mar 21, 2015)

He should shave all his hair off, would look more bad ass and suit his heel look


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The new music, the new look, the new attitude...

Sheamus is one of the best things in WWE right now for me.


----------



## ApexMountain (Nov 21, 2015)

Sheamus should either wear a mask like Kane's so would at least we be saved from having to look at the guy's goofy face or have cosmetic surgery. I normally take to the Irish and they are nothing this Celtic Whatever. It's not like he can carry the fed. He's a supporting player last best. And we're forced to have him in our face while we watch for Rollins, Owens, and Reigns. And Charlotte, her dad and when Orton gets back. If any insider knows if the Rock is going to show up for wrestlemania, let us know,


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

It's borderline ridiculous, and on most people it would completely be. Somehow though, he pulls it off. Add a little more berserk to his character and he'll be perfectly fine.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Didn't Sheamus previously get 'you look stupid' chants before?

And yeah, he looks even more like a tool than before, how I don't know.

You never want a guy who's supposed to be considered intimidating getting chants like that, it's no different than X pack heat honestly, :/.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it's cool. The mohawk puts out a punk rock vibe, especially with the red hair. The beard is meant to be intimidating (pirate like).

I'd alter it though.

Shorter mohawk, trim beard, no beads in the beard. Go for more of a biker look. Fits the brawler vibe better. If he's going to be a HHH guy, maybe let him rock the jean+leather look a bit.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

He looks retarded with that look plus the braided beard ain't doing him no favors either he should go back to his old looks but keep the hair a little shorter


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why has this old thread been revisited?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

Can't take OP seriously after using "xD"


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

It depends who you compare him to? If I see Sheamus and Roman Reigns next to each other in the street without knowing who they are, then Sheamus looks way more intimidating than Reigns. If you see Sheamus next to Brock Lesnar then maybe not as much. It's all subjective but compared to most on the roster then yes Sheamus looks intimidating.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Sheamus has a good look to be honest, distinctive anyways. After RAW my first thought was that Reigns actually looked small in comparison to Sheamus because he's deceivingly massive.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Dude should come out in war paint, they were tryna capture a barbaric/savage look. He reminds me of a Dwarf (obviously taller) from the Warhammer franchise, or maybe any dwarf, I guess.


Have him come out in like blue tribal paint, make him look more like he is ready to fight to the death. The gimmick of him being a berserk Irish warrior is already done in his hairstyle, so kick it up a notch.

Having him with the Authority is kind of weird seeing as they're cleancut and "superior" so... it kind of kills it. I bet he'd go over if he was just a no-nonsense barbarian that would go in kick ass and walk out. But ofc, he has to talk and get JIGGY with it!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This didn't need a bump. Sheamus has had the same look for 9 months now.


----------

